# Flotation - common sense



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Your tax dollars wasted on people who ""think they knew"" 

Port Huron Float Down is an annual event showing the stupidity,
idiocy, lack of common sense among the general public .
Examples like this are everywhere - people don't understand water.

Coast Guard assisted 545 people and saved 5 lives during the last
 Port Huron Float Down. 

Responders provided two medical transports, issued two district court 
violations and kept seven commercial vessels from entering
the safety zone established to protect those participating.

"Without the tremendous inter agency efforts by international, federal,
local and state agencies, there would have been many lives lost during 
the Port Huron Float Down,&#8221; said Capt. Jeff Ogden, Commanding Officer 
at Coast Guard Sector Detroit.

A tremendous amount of resources were deployed including the U.S. 
Coast Guard, U.S. Customs and Border Patrol, City of Marysville Police 
and Fire Departments, City of Port Huron Police and Fire Departments,
Michigan Department of Natural Resources, St. Clair County Sheriff&#8217;s 
Department, Ira Township Fire Department, the Canadian Coast Guard 
Auxiliary, and the Ontario Provincial Police. 

A total of 30 vessels were on scene during the Float Down. 

Usually it all goes smoothly as people float in inflatables from
Lighthouse Park beach in Port Huron, MI towards Chrysler Beach in 
Marysville, MI . Their website claims over 5000 participants with every 
type of float imaginable in years past as one of the country's largest 
float downs. 

Remember those 545 assists and 5 lives saved from the USCG......
--- your tax dollars saving the idiots in society


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Willi_H2O said:


> Your tax dollars wasted on people who ""think they knew""
> 
> Port Huron Float Down is an annual event showing the stupidity,
> idiocy, lack of common sense among the general public .
> ...


If they want public service protection they should pay for it or provide it themselves under permit if the event disrupts the normal river activity. Common sense should prevail or suffer the consequences.Unprepared Floater vs powerboat,freighter,waves or river current=Darwin theory.


You don't have to worry about me and my Pelican being there but I may try your Shiawassee event June 5th in the back of the pack with the paddlers. That is if the river calms down.Warnings and advice accepted and appreciated.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Most of these folks are using inflatable "thingies" in all sizes and shapes.

http://www.porthuronfloatdown.com/

No backups, no vests, and only one chamber of air.
When that leaks, fails, splits, etc. then taxpayers pay for the rescue.

This a perfect example of *Lack of Common Sense upon the Water.
*
Personal responsibility should be paramount - let them save themselves.
Don't expect others to save a life, why should they ?

With 500+ rescues, this annual speaks volumes about water safety
---- most people think all will be fine, don't worry, leave us alone.

A little humbleness, pre-planning, what-if thinking; goes a long, long way.

5 Commonsense Failures
The Wrong Wardrobe - hypothermic
Forecast Fail - storms roll in
Over-Excited, Under-Prepared - no knowledge
Fifth-Grade Gear - skimping on decent gear
Weighed Down - bringing everything but what they truly need


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmm I might attend this year after all,but I'll be one of the guys watching from shore:coolgleam:lol:


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Duckies - inflatable kayaks can handle really rough stuff





They are a far cry from some blow up raft for $ 15 - 20

A real inflatable kayak is self bailing has durable heavy-duty PVC/Tarpaulin;
electronically welded seams can take bumps, scrapes and rough water.










The catch - they weigh about 40 lbs, are quite wide and slow on flat water, 
still need to be blown up, and will still set you back $ 500 to $ 600 .


----------

